# PCOS, FIRST CLOMID CYCLE AFTER POSITIVE PROGESTERONE CHALLENGE



## our2012dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello all hopefuls

It would be great to share stories - and be good to know if anyone is going through a similar situation as me.

My story...............

My name is Heidi and I am 30 years old.

I am overweight and have had pcos since i was 15 years old. I am currently having lazor hair removal for my head and face - could do with it all over!!

I always had irregular periods from a young age - until i went on the pill for 4 years at the age of 17.

Came off the pill as started to affect my moods.

Periods remained 3 - 4 max a year.

With a long term partner.

Become pregnant shock found out at 8 weeks - but did not go full term.

I had a copper coil put in afterwards - had spotting for 4 months - then my cycles became more regular - every 2 months generally, doc thought was positive.

Three years on from this - we got married - coild removed - then no cycle for 6 months! typical!

Bloods: LH: 3.9
FSH: 1.6
Oestradiol: 149
TSH: 2.8

I then have been referred to PCOS doctor again - did not exsist when i was young.

They gave me Clomid 50mg to take for 5 days - and to start stright away as no cycle for so long.

Took the 5 days and had a period 3 days after - my body was already going through a cycle!! So that was a total waste and did not ovulate.

Went back to dr - gave me provera (progesterone) 10mg for 5 days - started period (which I hear is a good thing right!??) 3 days after and have taken 50mg on day 2 - 6.

I am now on day 7 of my cycle. My partner and myself are going to make love every other from day 6 - 22.

I have my blood test booked for day 21. If i do not ovulate they will increase the clomid to 100mg.

The clomid does make me a bit wacky and hormonal highs and lows! Does anyone else feel LOW and HIGH on clomid?

I did a ovulation test strip today on day 7 and was positive - ? putting down to the interference of the clomid medication! 

Be great to hear from anyone in the similar position as us and wish everyone the best with their treatment - new year new dreams!


----------

